
React Inline Styles and the Future of CSS - elizagrace
https://blog.formidable.com/react-inline-styles-and-the-future-of-css-cbc85e74bc42#.9v8fasnhn
======
pknight
I wonder if we're making out CSS to be harder than it is. Yes, there are
difficulties and common problems in practice, but news tool and approaches
introduce their own. The biggest of these: overhead in the form of tooling,
performance and a higher barrier to entry.

Consider the cases where CSS's common painpoints are maximized: complex pages
with a lot of (3rd party) components. Does the added cleverness of the tools
make that much difference, or does ultimately, a complex page come with
unavoidable challenges by definition? So far I'm not completely convinced that
the value-add is big enough to warrant such a different approach.

------
drinchev
Don't forget cache.

Using style=`...` in the HTML, although delivered in a scalable manner will
lead to huge HTML size and no caching on the CSS ( e.g. external CSS files
will be cached if the user loads another page, that uses it ).

This might be okay for a single page application, but indeed having the
browser to re-compile the CSS in the inlines every time you do unmount a React
component is another performance hit.

I don't like the idea at all.

